# Best Media For A FX5



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondered, what kind of media you guys use in your FX5's.

Do you use the bio balls like this -










*OR*










*OR*










*OR even just plain old, well new, pot scrubbers from the dollar store??? And how many?

Thanks very much.*


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's not for a planted tank then I would put purigen in also. U will not be disappointed


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Top it right up with whatever you can afford. You may find you don't want to spend the $ to fill up with the best media (take bio-chem star for e.g.). There is no point of filling a filter with the best media but only half full. When I had my FX5, I basically find everything I have, bio-balls, ceramic rings, etc. to pack the trays.

Just an opinion


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I currently have it full of bagged Seachem Matrix and a bag of Purigen. Seems like a decent combo for me. Bagging the media is great as it makes cleaning it out so easy. For a canister I would stay away from bioballs or potscrubbers as that media is best for wet/dry and not meant for use as fully submerged media. Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro is nice is you can afford it. I bought the pond sized matrix too as the trays in the FX5 won't be able to keep smaller sized media in place.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, its not for a planted tank, its actually for my son's turtle tank. I will look into the purigen as well as the matrix.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Kim,
You may find this helpful to know the bio-media carrying capacity for a FX5:
The Fluval Fx5 by Hagen

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ds-27/fs-seachem-pond-matrix-brand-new-21251/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I put Fluval Bioxmax, Seachem Matrix, potscrubbers, Eheim Ehfi Substrat Pro in all my filters and use Purigen in all my tanks, and all my tanks are planted. I do not use bioballs, as they are more suitable for wet/dry.

In my FX5 I currently have potscrubbers, some Matrix and lots of Biomax, a bag of crushed coral and a bag of Ehfi Substrat Pro. I do not have Purigen in the filter because I run a Two Little Fishes media reactor to fluidize the Purigen and I drive it with a Maxijet 400.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My FX5 came with bio balls so I filled one tray with them
One tray with ceramic rings
One tray with washed Oister Shell
and the filter material that came with it.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Again thanks for all the help, I have had lots of suggestions at least I now know what I am looking for!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's what we're all here for, Kim 
We're one big happy BCA family.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Eheim EHFI Mech Filter Media. I use it on all my filstar filters


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OK so now that Yurdle's pond is set up, I am looking at figuring out the fx5. I have the matrix and will use that as well as purigen (I'll fig out how much of that as I am going).

I am going to have to put crushed coral or oyster shells in there to raise her PH, not a problem.

My question is do all of you that use the fx5 have the "foam inserts" in all 3 baskets?

Since we bought this used from a member here and I didn't know anything about the fx5 I didn't know what was missing. We only have 2 baskets with the foam inserts.

The other thing we are missing is one rubber connector for the intake/outake nozzle, but I am sure we will fig something out.

I know right now that the "hose holders" that go onto the tank to hold the hose in place won't fit onto the pond edge, so we are going to try c-clamps or something else.

Thanks and back to my video on it!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, each basket should have the foam inserts, or the water will bypass the other foam and just flow into the centre media. There is still some bypass as it is, but if you are missing one set, all the water will just go the path of least resistance and flow into the centre. The flow pattern is from the outside to the centre down to the bottom and then it's pumped back into the tank.

As for the connector, you can fabricator your own PVC outlets and just clamp the hose to it, or even switch your hose out to clear potable water vinyl hoses.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes, each basket should have the foam inserts, or the water will bypass the other foam and just flow into the centre media. There is still some bypass as it is, but if you are missing one set, all the water will just go the path of least resistance and flow into the centre. The flow pattern is from the outside to the centre down to the bottom and then it's pumped back into the tank.
> 
> As for the connector, you can fabricator your own PVC outlets and just clamp the hose to it, or even switch your hose out to clear potable water vinyl hoses.


Thanks Gary, I have some foam inserts here, I might try using, but if not, I will definitely buy some, there is no hurry to set it up as we are using the fx4's at the moment.

Now for what you said about the connector you have GONE way past my female  knowledge.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Now for what you said about the connector you have GONE way past my female  knowledge.


Oh I just meant that you can get some 1" PVC pipe and 90 degree slip elbows and make your own spray bar and then clamp that to the hose with stainless steel hose clamps. Some suction cups drilled and zip tied to the pipe will hold the pipe and then you don't to do anything else to hole the pipe in the tank.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah I see, thanks again Gary, we will fig something out!


----------

